# Loosing Integrity Of The Forum



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 4, 2021)

This is just how i have been seeing the forum for the past several months.........JUST MY VIEW OF THINGS.

98% of the posts are in content and very helpful with the content of the forum. Lets not forget SMF (Which y'all know what it means)
Yes we have many posting areas that are of different content, Sides, breads, curing, marinades and so on.

What i have seen is posts being bashed, harsh content , bad mouthing, nay sayers (we all can disagree on things) Out of content just plain garbage. 

NO I'M NOT SAYING, dont post your fallen loved one , pets, ill family or friends, prayers needed or just need an ear.....WE ALL BEEN THERE.

I have seen a small group of members bad mouthing, bashing, talking smack or WHATEVER YOU WANT TO CALL IT. IT NEEDS TO STOP.
 SMF is a family oriented group and some need to GROW UP. 
IMHO The ones causing the discord should have a permanent ban....But thats not my call.

Lets get back to helping each other with things in common with the forum.

Yeah i'm sure this post will be blown out of proportion with some criticism.......
If the Admins dont like this post they can remove it.


----------



## rc4u (Oct 4, 2021)

boy


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 4, 2021)

Wow! You're just noticing this, or  finally a speaking out?
This has been going on for a long time, spilling out of the Chat, and has basically been not only condoned but taken part in by person's supposedly held in the trust of SMF.
It's a big part of why I'm not as active as I was.
Particularly after someone as upstanding as 

 Bearcarver
 was openly ridiculed.

Jeff needs to clean house.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 4, 2021)

Been seeing it. Someone needed to stand up and say something about it and quit being scared.
Yup one of the reasons why i dont post much anymore.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 4, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Been seeing it. Someone needed to stand up and say something about it and quit being scared.
> Yup one of the reasons why i dont post much anymore.


Some  of us have already spoken up.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 4, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> I have seen a small group of members bad mouthing, bashing, talking smack or WHATEVER YOU WANT TO CALL IT. IT NEEDS TO STOP.
> SMF is a family oriented group and some need to GROW UP.


That's spot on . Some of us have spoken up and it went no where . 
Take a look at how many of the guys that offer good info and fantastic cooks that don't post anymore . Without them , it gets slow fast . 



chilerelleno said:


> Jeff needs to clean house.


I agree .


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm still new here, but I have been on some other forums, not barbecue related, for many years. I see the same thing. Posters who have been around for many years tend to not post as much, and new people come in and don't know the culture, inside jokes, or whatever the case may be. Something always is lost as time goes by. 

I enjoy this forum and have not seen what y'all are talking about, but that just proves my comment. While it seems very cordial overall to me, I haven't been around long enough to know how things have always been around here. 

I hope long time posters continue to post.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 4, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> basically been not only condoned but taken part in by person's supposedly held in the trust of SMF.


That's exactly right . They're supposed to keep this stuff in check , but instead they add to it or completely ignore it .


----------



## schlotz (Oct 4, 2021)

Jeff,  please open up a PM with those who can provide details as to who(m) might need either, a private discussion with warning, or possibly shown the door.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 4, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That's exactly right . They're supposed to keep this stuff in check , but instead they add to it or completely ignore it .


Dont forget the part where if you do stand up for yourself or others you end up getting treated like you're the problem instead of the actual elephant in the room.......


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Dont forget the part where if you do stand up for yourself you end up getting treated like you're the problem instead of the actual elephant in the room.......


AMEN to that !!!  THAT IS A FACT . The larger part of this forum that contributes in a positive manner has had enough of it .


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 4, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> WHATEVER YOU WANT TO CALL IT. IT NEEDS TO STOP.





chilerelleno said:


> Some of us have already spoken up.





chopsaw said:


> Some of us have spoken up and it went no where



Rick, thanks for posting this. It's refreshing to see a staff member recognize the issues and bring them to light. This has been going on for a long time and I'm quite certain that numerous attempts have been made by forum members to upper level staff and admins to bring the problems to a closure but all attempts have been discounted. It has seemed on numerous occasions that those in question are actually protected by the admins as opposed to being called to task as should be the case. The issues are just swept under the carpet with the rationale that "if you don't like it, don't read it". Seems odd...if we don't read it how are we supposed to know if we like it or not? That's basically like the ostrich sticking it's head in the sand and pretending it doesn't exist because it's not seen. That's not solving the problems in the least.



TNJAKE said:


> Dont forget the part where if you do stand up for yourself or others you end up getting treated like you're the problem instead of the actual elephant in the room



Amen brother!! I know of a couple prominent and highly respected forum members who were threatened with being banned for trying to bring the issues to light and trying to bring them to a closure. They were dubbed as being the problem as opposed to being recognized for trying to solve the problem.



chilerelleno said:


> Jeff needs to clean house



Absolutely. Sweeping the trash under the carpet is not cleaning house, just trying to hide the mess.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 4, 2021)

Well stated Robert, I couldn't agree more, spot on! RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 4, 2021)

This is great and much needed thread. Thank you!


----------



## Cabo (Oct 4, 2021)

I do not post much, but I do read most of the new posts everyday.
I have not noticed this problem that you are speaking of, possibly I'm a little clueless.

Of the several forums I visit, this is the most pleasant and helpful.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 4, 2021)

The problem here is perception. There is alot of information that is not made public as its not needed to be on the forum. But I assure you that if we were to clean house some of you calling for the cleaning will be gone to as you have skeletons in your closets as well. This is not a threat but a fact.

That being said not everything is seen by the admin staff. I know I don't get to read thru all of the stuff that is posted here like I would like but that is because there is alot. You have the ability to report post (both on the forum or in the chat room) and a very small few of you do this. Ironically the ones speaking up typically do not use the report  button but instead they screenshot it and send it to their group of friends and then the whole group gets offended. If you flag a post it will alert staff to potential issues and we can react quicker.

If you feel attacked then bring it to the staff to handle. If you go on the defense and attack someone back then you will face consequences just like the attacker and we have had that here in the past. 

There has been alot of grace given to members on both sides of this fence and if you want there to be no grace or consideration given then don't be surprised by the results.

There have been members that have been given a time out and then came back and tried to be friendly and change. But are received negatively. I have seen one member who was given the time out come back and praise something someone else did and that person tell them to not post on their threads. Funny part is that person was never part of the issue in the first place and everything was kept private on the admin side but come to find out the person that was offended took a screenshot and sent it to his group of friends then they were all mad because the first one told them they needed to be and this is wrong as well but it happened. 

Now on the flip side there have been members that have been given a time out and come back to just keep it up and they have been sent packing.

As Rick said the bickering has to stop. If your offended then flag the post and move on. But if you screenshot it and send it to your group of friends to get them worked up then you just as big of a part of the problem as the one that started it. If you sit in the chat room lurking until you see something that you thinks is offensive then screenshot it and send to others again you are the issue just as much as the person who is causing the initial disturbance.  Again if you see it and think its against the rules then click the flag button so it can be addresses.

We will never have a perfect world where everyone gets along thats just human nature and with the different personalities we will have people that take things differently than others. Its hard to be the middle man trying to figure things out because if you do what the people on the right wants then the right praises you while the left hates you and vise versa.  You may not like the outcome but know that it is weighed heavily on what is best to do.

If you need to have a private conversation with me please let me know. I have done this with some in this thread and am willing to do it with others as well if needed. 

Lastly we are not perfect and we do try our best. All I ask is that you all try you best as well. Please don't predetermine an outcome based on prior interactions as people can change. They don't always but they can. Again please reach out to us if needed. If you don't like the answer a Mod gives you then take it to myself or the admin team. If you don't like that answer ill call Jeff myself and talk about it and see what he wants to do.

Thank you all for making this forum what it is today. Lets grow and move forward to make it better tomorrow then it is today.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 4, 2021)

Sorry Brian, you typed faster than me, so if I said anything that you don’t agree with just let me know.
The forum has changed from when I first joined. There are a lot of folks on here that think they can bad mouth others without any consequences. When I joined up, I just wanted to know more about BBQ, and everybody was so polite & helpful. As a matter of fact I got a coleslaw recipe from a woman on here that I just don’t remember her name, on my first day on here, and I still use that same recipe. I agree with Rick, this forum should be about smoking meat, but it has morphed into a social media forum. I think that is why the old timers are gone or don’t post much. The other thing is if you put up a thread & since there are only 20 threads on the first page. Your thread will be gone in about 20 minutes. So you don’t get many people to see your threads, so why take all that time to photo & do a step by step. This whole atmosphere is chasing people away from SMF, and I don’t like that. I’m kind of looking forward to seeing what the rest of you think, because this kind of stuff is usually discussed in the MOD section. And since there are only a few of us I think it will be very insightful to understand what all the members think.
Al


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 4, 2021)

Al makes a great point and I may not have conveyed it in my message and that we do want to make this a better place and we can only do so with feedback from everyone. I welcome it and want to hear what you have to say. To be honest that is why we have some of the forums we have here today because they have been requested. But please know these can't be 1 sided request. So please PM me with any questions or request and ill get back to you.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 4, 2021)

Wow. I hadn't noticed all this, though I don't read every post.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 4, 2021)

100%


----------



## Ringer (Oct 4, 2021)

I must have missed something. This forum is probably one of my favorite places to gather information because of how helpful and nice everyone is. I belong to other forums where you get butchered for asking questions and there are bullies everywhere waiting to "enforce" the punishment for asking simple questions.

This place seems great to me but I'm not on here all the time reading every thread.


----------



## justplainbob (Oct 4, 2021)

imagine if we had the internet in high school
what kids go through now must be hell


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 4, 2021)

justplainbob said:


> imagine if we had the internet in high school
> what kids go through now must be hell



Thats a great point. I know its hard to interpret intent in text sometimes. I know I have personally read something and got pissed because of the mood I was in and then reacted. Then after the fact either the person I reacted too told me what they meant or I read it again when I was in a better mood and I couldn't believe I reacted the way I did at first.

Thank you for the folks that have sent me PM's as I have received a few good suggestions.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Oct 4, 2021)

HeyY'all,
this is like Sunday school compared to some of the miscreants I see on Jeep and boat forums. I've shifted my efforts on social media recently and enjoy the "cooking fellowship. thanks for allowing me.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 4, 2021)

Cabo said:


> Of the several forums I visit, this is the most pleasant and helpful.


Agree...


Ringer said:


> I must have missed something. This forum is probably one of my favorite places to gather information because of how helpful and nice everyone is. I belong to other forums where you get butchered for asking questions and there are bullies everywhere waiting to "enforce" the punishment for asking simple questions.
> 
> This place seems great to me but I'm not on here all the time reading every thread.


As a couple of others have said, I haven't seen some of the things that have been spoken about, but then again I don't know how the chat room works so I don't participate there. Also, I only read the threads that appeal to me so I may be missing some of the "action".

Anyway, I am a long time member of a very large fishing oriented forum that I've completely quit participating in because of all the negativity, hateful and vulgar comments about other's questions, comments, and the cliques that have formed to belittle others. There are a few bullies who seem to be able to get away with anything and the moderators seem to have long ago quit policing that forum and enforcing the rules that are clearly spelled out to the members. But rules can be open to interpretation and that's where the moderators _*SHOULD*_ step in and spell it out for those who try to skirt them.

I was a member here for just over 2 years, reading and "stealing" recipes and techniques, before I ever started participating and I really like the environment. I would hate to see the same type things happen here...


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 4, 2021)

I have noticed a few things here and there but not very much.  However I sadly don't get to read as many threads as I would like.  That being said I would still much rather participate on this site than a couple of the other forums I have been to for BBQ and smoking.  Lots of great people and info here.


----------



## olaf (Oct 4, 2021)

I've also seen this a few times and just bit my tongue, figure if no one responds it will kinda disappear. This is still my favorite place to learn something.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2021)

Ok, first I'd like to apologize to 

 yankee2bbq
 for calling him a banjo man. Sorry Justin, I was just *picking* on ya. 

 Compared to years past the site seems pretty tame to me, but I haven't been on as much as I used to be.  
I would like to ask a question. What's the difference between Staff, Administrator, Moderator, etc etc.. as far as what they do/responsibilities? 

Chris


----------



## normanaj (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm not a prolific poster but I have been a member here for many years and for the most part this place is pretty tame,but from time to time I've seen things posted that bothered me.Like 

 bmudd14474
 said use that flag button and then move on.

I can speak from experience as to how bad things can get on an online forum.I was a LONG time member of a fishing forum that was specific to my region and this place was a bastion of great information and camaraderie until a political sub-forum was added and it all went downhill from there.Friends became enemies,incredible amount of verbal attacks,threats of violence etc.It was very hard not to get embroiled in it because a handful of a-holes would attack anyone if you didn't think/believe the way they did so I eventually asked the site owner to delete my account as it was no longer worth being a member and the crazy thing he still allows it to go on to this day.

There's a forum for every subject under the Sun and we all know SMF stands for.Lets get back to smoking and helping ourselves and others get better at it.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 4, 2021)

Sounds like I need to avoid fishing forums.


----------



## normanaj (Oct 4, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Sounds like I need to avoid fishing forums.



Just the one I was a former member of.It was brutal to say the least.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 4, 2021)

normanaj said:


> Just the one I was a former member of.It was brutal to say the least.


My feeble attempt at humor as it was the second reference to fishing forums I saw.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Oct 4, 2021)

I guess when you can hide behind a screen name some folks feel like they a can say anything. I’m lucky in that I really haven’t experienced any of that here. I think while we’re on the subject a quick shout out to the Moderators is in order. It can’t be an easy job and you can’t stop it all. I’ve been on other social media cooking sites that don’t seem to be moderated nearly as well. So, hats off to you guys and thanks for what you do.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 4, 2021)

normanaj said:


> I'm not a prolific poster but I have been a member here for many years and for the most part this place is pretty tame,but from time to time I've seen things posted that bothered me.Like
> 
> bmudd14474
> said use that flag button and then move on.
> ...


There aren't a lot of rules here other than common courtesy, but one of the main rules is "No Politics Allowed".
There are folks here from all over the U.S., U.K and beyond and we all enjoy the interaction.
Political talk would ruin it.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Oct 4, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> As a matter of fact I got a coleslaw recipe from a woman on here that I just don’t remember her name, on my first day on here, and I still use that same recipe.
> Al


I’m a coleslaw addict. 
Can you repost that Coleslaw recipe?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 4, 2021)

I guess I'm  guilty of posting off topic sometimes and apologize.  I value the options of people on here and maybe have become to comfortable here.  I will try to stick with smoke related post from now on.  As far as negative post I have not really seen much of that.  I guess I have not read those threads.


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 4, 2021)

Very interesting thread and I will be following it to the end.
I have not been here long, but long enough to know it is a place I enjoy. Like others, I have been a member of other forum's that have turner caustic. Here, I don't feel the need for a flame suit. Almost everyone I have interacted with has been courteous and helpful. I don't do the Chat thing and I don't read every post so maybe I'm not seeing the big picture.
I have used the report button once and BOOM, problem solved. 
Many thanks Mods.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 4, 2021)

Brian you have never posted anything that's inappropriate for this forum. You should keep being you. This should be a place people feel comfortable sharing life with one another


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 4, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I guess I'm  guilty of posting off topic sometimes and apologize.  I value the options of people on here and maybe have become to comfortable here.  I will try to stick with smoke related post from now on.  As far as negative post I have not really seen much of that.  I guess I have not read those threads.


Brian you have never posted anything that's inappropriate for this forum. You should keep being you. This should be a place people feel comfortable sharing life with one another


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 4, 2021)

I’ve been absent from this forum for a few years, but after a recent return I haven’t noticed a toxic environment either. However, I appreciate the dialogue and attention given to ensure it doesn’t take hold.  I have noticed the size has grown a lot, interaction does seem to move faster. That said, Im happy to be back and appreciate the camaraderie I’ve found. Again. 

maybe I’m not on enough to notice though? 

I’m not an online guy, but will definitely stay clear of those fishing forums


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Brian you have never posted anything that's inappropriate for this forum. You should keep being you. This should be a place people feel comfortable sharing life with one another


100%


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 4, 2021)

Members will joust and occasionally lock horns. When its done it should be done. But things can be taken too far. When disagreement or an often misunderstood Comment, turns into Packs of Wolves stalking, attacking or repeated  biting at each other's Heels...That can get old real quick! Have some respect for what we have here and each other. I'm far from perfect and offer an apology to anyone I have offended. From this point, I will do my best to only rarely Stumble. Join me...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 4, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I guess I'm  guilty of posting off topic sometimes and apologize.  I value the options of people on here and maybe have become to comfortable here.  I will try to stick with smoke related post from now on.  As far as negative post I have not really seen much of that.  I guess I have not read those threads.


I agree with Jake.  Brian I have never seen anything from you that was inappropriate.  Keep being you, I agree.
I, like many others joined this Forum 3.5 years ago to originally learn more about smoking and all things related to smoking.  It quickly became a way of life for me, lol.  It's always been a safe place of enjoyment to escape the doldrums of everyday life.  Most days I cannot wait to get on here to see what's going on, etc.
I've noticed the last 2-3 months there has been a lot less of the Political and non friendly posts, than there had been.  So the Admins and Mods are definitely doing something about it.  Thank you folks in charge for being proactive and helping all of us continue to enjoy this Forum as we always have.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 4, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Ok, first I'd like to apologize to
> 
> yankee2bbq
> for calling him a banjo man. Sorry Justin, I was just *picking* on ya.
> ...


No hard feelings bud! I’m not a snowflake.  
You write as if you got a pretty mouth….






You make me smile when I hear banjo!!


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Oct 4, 2021)

I’ve been a volunteer moderator in forums that had incredible income generation and member participation. 

Blocking porn links, personal attacks, spam, kicking out long time good members that defaulted to wanting kill each other over their takes of the Steelers. 

It was exhausting and I felt like one of those Central American soccer refs that entire county wants to have off’d over a yellow card.

What amazed me was in some cases one popular person can make or break a forum.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 4, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Thats a great point. I know its hard to interpret intent in text sometimes. I know I have personally read something and got pissed because of the mood I was in and then reacted. Then after the fact either the person I reacted too told me what they meant or I read it again when I was in a better mood and I couldn't believe I reacted the way I did at first.
> 
> Thank you for the folks that have sent me PM's as I have received a few good suggestions.


This is exactly true! Been there done that before. Whether it be a text on a phone or a post on here... sometimes being a long day or bad day makes things seem worse than they actually are. 
I  will say I still love this forum! You mods do a great job keeping things working! I can't say I even have a clue on what it takes or how much you all do, so a big THANK YOU  for that.
Yes, there are alot of posts put up not smoking related... but there are also alot of sub forums and a great wealth of knowledge here to learn about.  

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 5, 2021)

So here it is midnight on Monday night, or the start of Tuesday,  however ya wanna look at it, sitting here eating my supper and it just dawned on me... I haven't seen one comment from several people.  You know who it is.... some of those which is why this post was started. Do you not have any smart a.. comments to make? Or don't wanna make it obvious? And to the mods,  hope I don't seem rude or disrespectful if I am please respond to me and tell me.  

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 5, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> I’m a coleslaw addict.
> Can you repost that Coleslaw recipe?



This is the dressing recipe. You can use bagged pre-cut coleslaw mix, or chop your own.






Have fun!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 5, 2021)

And that ^^^^^ is why I love this forum!  I chuckled yesterday about it but laughed this morning! I hope it's the best coleslaw dressing you've ever tasted!

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Oct 5, 2021)

I too have not witnessed any bad back and forth comments...maybe coming from a Jeep forum with an entire political section I am numb to it?  Once here I added to another members meme post with some memes that he deemed inappropriate.  I got called out directly and I immediately removed them.  He was right,  I am a big boy, apologized and did not make a big deal at it by going back at him.  There is no reason to muck up a forum like this with rude, mean behavior.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 5, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> So here it is midnight on Monday night, or the start of Tuesday,  however ya wanna look at it, sitting here eating my supper and it just dawned on me... I haven't seen one comment from several people.  You know who it is.... some of those which is why this post was started. Do you not have any smart a.. comments to make? Or don't wanna make it obvious? And to the mods,  hope I don't seem rude or disrespectful if I am please respond to me and tell me.
> 
> Ryan




Ryan I hear what your saying but look at it like this. Making comments like this almost is a challenge to those that you feel like to cause issues. Then they fight back and people get upset and cry wolf.  Comments like this can also be taken like a bully looking for a fight. Not saying that is what your doing but pointing out what could be someone's perception. 

In the end if they aren't posting causing issues thats a good thing. Let's not challenge people into fighting because then we are just as much at fault as them. 

By the way thank you all for the good dialog in this thread. It does help us all make this a better place.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 5, 2021)

I have not been here long enough to be considered and old timer but I have been here for a while. I have also noticed the social media style change in the forum. That is why I don't post much anymore, If I have something informative to say on a topic, that hasn't already been said, I will post something but I am not a fan of the current atmosphere here. I think the changes here are just a reflection of our society in general. Common curtesy and respect are disappearing in the Country, just like on the forum. I hope this place can recover and be what it once was but it will take some strong measures to make it so.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 5, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Ryan I hear what your saying but look at it like this. Making comments like this almost is a challenge to those that you feel like to cause issues. Then they fight back and people get upset and cry wolf.  Comments like this can also be taken like a bully looking for a fight. Not saying that is what your doing but pointing out what could be someone's perception.
> 
> In the end if they aren't posting causing issues thats a good thing. Let's not challenge people into fighting because then we are just as much at fault as them.
> 
> By the way thank you all for the good dialog in this thread. It does help us all make this a better place.


Thank you.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 5, 2021)

BGKYSmoker
 .  Rick, Have not heard anymore from you.  I know with the things you just went through your emotions are probably running high.  Has to be tough packing up and leaving good friends behind and starting life in a new place than losing a pet on top of that.  I hope things are getting settled out and wish you well.  Looking forward to some more of that bread!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 5, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> BGKYSmoker
> .  Rick, Have not heard anymore from you.  I know with the things you just went through your emotions are probably running high.  Has to be tough packing up and leaving good friends behind and starting life in a new place than losing a pet on top of that.  I hope things are getting settled out and wish you well.  Looking forward to some more of that bread!



I'm just low on the radar so to speak right now.
Yeah the move was good but sad also then our pup and today our other small pup got stung by a wasp on the face, we take him in at 3....Welcome to KY


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 5, 2021)

retfr8flyr said:


> I have not been here long enough to be considered and old timer but I have been here for a while. I have also noticed the social media style change in the forum. That is why I don't post much anymore, If I have something informative to say on a topic, that hasn't already been said, I will post something but I am not a fan of the current atmosphere here. I think the changes here are just a reflection of our society in general. Common curtesy and respect are disappearing in the Country, just like on the forum. I hope this place can recover and be what it once was but it will take some strong measures to make it so.


Maybe our 'Mama's Should Let Their Baby's Grow Up To Be Cowboys'.


----------

